
The sugar conspiracy (2016) - fanf2
https://www.theguardian.com/society/2016/apr/07/the-sugar-conspiracy-robert-lustig-john-yudkin
======
Simulacra
This article is from 2016. You may wish to add that in parenthesis to the
title.

------
jwilk
Discussed in 2016:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11444941](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11444941)

